# avi und mpg's zusammenführen



## realkhain (28. Mai 2004)

Hi All!

Ich würde gerne eine DVD  mit mehreren Videos erstellen. Nun hab ich aber das  Problem das die Videos zweigeteilt sind. Leider kann man wohl nur mit DVD Lab eine "Abspielreihenfolge" erstellen, mit Encore geht das leider nicht. 
Deswegen will ich nun alle zusammenfriemeln.
Habe mit TmpGEnc problemlos 2 mpg zusammengeführt, aber bei den avis scheitert es noch. Hab es mit Virtualdub probiert, doch der gibt mir immer die Fehlermeldung aus, daß die Audioraten unterschiedlich sind. Zwar nicht 48khz und 44 oder sowas sondern 17470.00000 und das andere 17362.00000 . Was meint der damit? Wie kann man sowas fixen? Wollte dann erstmal das avi in mpeg umwandeln aber das scheint mir zu umständlich...
Sonst jmd ne Lösung?

Habe noch ein zweites Problem. Habe 2 avis und getrennten wav Ton. Wie stückel ich diese zusammen? 

Am besten wäre es wenn ich direkt m2v's zusammenführen könnte. Kennt jmd ein Prog?

Gruß Khaindar


----------



## prax (28. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kannst du 2 .mpeg zusammenfügen aber .avi nicht.
Das heißt du musst die .avi files in mpeg umwandeln und dazu empfehle ich dir den Windows Movie maker. Dieses Programm ist bei XP dabei und du kannst es, glaub ich, auch von der MS Page saugen. Du musst nur beim Speichern des Videos "alle Dateien" auswählen und am schluss mpeg anhängen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## goela (28. Mai 2004)

Warum willst die AVI's zuerst mit VirtualDub zusammenfügen! Lass diese einfach mit TMPEGEnc in MPEG2 umrechnen und füge dann alle MPEGs in der gewünschten Reihenfolge zusammen.


----------



## prax (28. Mai 2004)

Sag ich ja!


----------



## realkhain (2. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Habe mein Prob gelöst. Mein Problem war ja, dass ich das Video in ne m2v für eine DVD umwandeln wollte. Da war es mir zu umständlich, das vorher nochmal als mpeg umzuwaqndeln, nur um die beiden Videos aneinanderzuhängen. Die Lösung heißt Nandub! Genau gleich wie VirtualDub, nur daß es imho speziell auf divx ausgerichtet ist. Damit kam nicht die o.g. Fehlermeldung und innerhalb von 5 Min waren die Videos zusammen.

Alles nachzulesen unter doom9.org  echt superanleitungen


Gruß Khaindar


----------

